# engraving challenge?



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2015)

My cousin just posted this pic to me, it looks like the sort of thing that somebody with a CNC engraver and/or a lot of time could do ... @Tclem ? @Schroedc ? (Not sure who else has an engraver, I don't mean to leave anyone out.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

That would be easiest for a 4 axis CNC I think. Just another reason for me to get it for my CNC. Those are KEWWWWWL Duncan!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 17, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> My cousin just posted this pic to me, it looks like the sort of thing that somebody with a CNC engraver and/or a lot of time could do ... @Tclem ? @Schroedc ? (Not sure who else has an engraver, I don't mean to leave anyone out.)
> 
> View attachment 91324


Was that you posted that on FB earlier? I caught a glimpse of it and thought how could I do that. Lol. May have to practice something like that. I do have the rotary tool but need to finish the new engraving room and build a bench where I can take the floor off of my engraver so I'll have more depth


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2015)

The rolling pin looks like it was done with a Laser. I need to add a rotary attachment to mine to do stuff like that but I just can't swing an extra 3-500.00 right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2015)

Eventually I plan to build a table for my laser with a lift on ball screws at the corners to make my bottom raise and lower with a crank or a stepper motor but that is a project for down the road.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Was that you posted that on FB earlier? I caught a glimpse of it and thought how could I do that. Lol. May have to practice something like that. I do have the rotary tool but need to finish the new engraving room and build a bench where I can take the floor off of my engraver so I'll have more depth


Yes, that's the one -- my cousin posted it onto my FB page.

As Kevin said, 4-axis (as in X, Y, Z plus rotation) is probably needed for decent results -- but if you've already got that, you could be in da biznezz


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> ... a lift on ball screws at the corners to make my bottom raise and lower with a crank or a stepper motor ...



I can make my bottom raise and lower without any of that stuff ... oh, wait, I see what you mean

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2015)

With a Laser the Z is fixed, depth is controlled by laser power setting and speed of travel (Slower travel, deeper burn)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> With a Laser the Z is fixed, depth is controlled by laser power setting and speed of travel (Slower travel, deeper burn)


Thanks for the info, I've never seen laser engravers in action, I was thinking how a CNC-router would do it.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 17, 2015)

needs more dogs....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> needs more dogs....



They use cats because eating cat is not morally wrong. Eating dog is a sin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> needs more dogs....


That's your market opportunity -- go for it


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

Duncan did I get that correct - isn't this a case where dog and cat are plural without the "s"?

_eating cats is .... _ versus _eating cat is ...._ The latter is correct eh?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

Or maybe it is not "plural" since it is referring to the whole species as one?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Duncan did I get that correct - isn't this a case where dog and cat are plural without the "s"?
> 
> _eating cats is .... _ versus _eating cat is ...._ The latter is correct eh?



Either would be grammatically correct, but I think there's a subtle difference.



Kevin said:


> Or maybe it is not "plural" since it is referring to the whole species as one?



My hunch is that "eating cat" is shorthand for "eating cat-meat", where "cat" is technically an adjective describing the type of meat (as in "in Europe, they eat horsemeat"). Lambs go into an abattoir, lamb comes out.

I'm far from certain about this, though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 17, 2015)

If you eat a cat, that is "eating cat". If you eat lots of cats, that is just wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2015)

On the other hand, It's a great way to get rid of all those cats....


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 17, 2015)

Those are really cool! I would bet a guy could make a killing at an arts and crafts show with a bunch of those.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Those are really cool! I would bet a guy could make a killing at an arts and crafts show with a bunch of those.



Especially if there was a plate of imprinted cookies nearby so folks could see the end result. (Couldn't sell the cookies, of course, without running headlong into a pile of regulations to do with food sales.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Especially if there was a plate of imprinted cookies nearby so folks could see the end result. (Couldn't sell the cookies, of course, without running headlong into a pile of regulations to do with food sales.)



You could collaborate with a potter and roll out some clay cookie samples!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pinky (Nov 17, 2015)

Because the wood underneath is a different color, I think it was lasered out flat and then wrapped around the rolling pin.


----------



## pinky (Nov 17, 2015)

Now that I see those little eyes , probably not.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2015)

Nope, the dark brown is the color left behind when you laser Maple or Cherry or other light woods.


----------



## pinky (Nov 17, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Nope, the dark brown is the color left behind when you laser Maple or Cherry or other light woods.



Thank You sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

